# New Aristo C-16



## VTRRLoco18 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a new Aristocraft C-16 #71, Pacific Slope. It runs well and the prewired tender for sound is great. My only complaint is the sand some was installed withe the numbers facing forward and backward. Does anyone know how to loosen it so it can be turned to the proper direction? Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You've got to seperate the boiler from the running gear. There's a long screw through the boiler into the dome, the back dome has a short screw because the back of the boiler is open. 

The exploded view at Aristocraft, last time I checked, was still the old version, but is close enough to find the screws and see how it comes apart. 

Hope that helps. 
John


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's funny. Let Aristo know it came that way.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Or can you just turn it with out removing the boiler. Later RJD


----------

